# Game for Old Hotel/Hollywood



## Handfulofrubies (Apr 18, 2013)

I've looked through all 20 some pages on one of the game threads. I love the tempt your fate and wink murder games. I might have to use one of these at the party. 

However, I would love to incorporate some kind of spooky challenge that is cohesive with theme of an old hollywood hotel/McKittrick hotel. I think, if possible, it would be fun to incorporate the invitation into this game somehow. Maybe, with the invitation comes a key, or a room number, I'm not sure yet.

At Sleep No More/McKittrick, one of the most interesting aspects of the show is how nothing is off limits. This isn't a sit down show. You move about, over three hours into several diff. rooms over six diff floors. So, I can't replicate that, but I loved how nothing was off limits. You could rummage through boxes and read through papers. You could look in drawers, pull out a book or sit on a sofa. It encouraged interaction with the environment, in addition to the actors. How many times have we gone through the Haunted Mansion or the Tower of Terror and wanted to go outside of the lines and read through those dusty papers, or look in those old suitcases? Maybe I'm just more curious than the next person, but that has always intrigued me. So, I want to create a mystery/game that encourages my guests to do this at their own leisure throughout the party. I don't think I want them going into bedrooms, but I think I could set apart and make enough "things to go through" to keep up with their interest. It's kind of boggling to my mind trying to figure this out though. If I can create old mails slots out of cardboard, I could put all kinds of letters and papers/news clips, etc in those slots. Maybe some of those hold clues to whatever this game will be. I'd love to incorporate keys in some way. I have lots of different kinds of boxes that I could scatter around the rooms that could hold different, interesting things. Old paper clips of Hollywood stories, photos of different Hollywood players, jewelry of some kind if that played into it. I have some old suitcases and jewelry boxes that could hold something. I would even be open to extending this outdoors. That all depends on weather, but we have a lot of outdoor space. We have a deck, a patio area with a fire pit (where I hope we eventually tell ghost stories around), and yard that goes on and on, with woods and a creepy driveway.

I'm open to a lot of ideas. I'm sure I'll come up with some of my own ideas with this in mind, but if someone has anything to add, you're welcome to throw it out there.


----------



## Unmutual (Aug 7, 2014)

Handfulofrubies said:


> I've looked through all 20 some pages on one of the game threads. I love the tempt your fate and wink murder games. I might have to use one of these at the party.
> 
> However, I would love to incorporate some kind of spooky challenge that is cohesive with theme of an old hollywood hotel/McKittrick hotel. I think, if possible, it would be fun to incorporate the invitation into this game somehow. Maybe, with the invitation comes a key, or a room number, I'm not sure yet.
> 
> ...


I tried this with my underwater party; it didn't work because people viewed my decorations as decorations, and politely did not try touching or breaking them. I wrote letters in each of the message-in-a-bottles, for example; but clearly my guests didn't look, because they saw that as breaking my decorations. This year I am writing a ten-question quiz, some of which is trivia, but others which direct you to rummage.

(I am just stalking your posts for ideas today, yup)


----------

